# Panny 4K, Epson 8350 or?



## sns (Jan 27, 2008)

Asking for advice and ducking for cover...
I've spent three years pecking away at this, but now am hanging drywall and finishing the project.
Room is windowless, 21x14, wired to have a PJ ceiling mounted anywhere from 12 -19 feet from the screen wall. Right now planning on a DIY screen of yet-to-be-determined size (thinking 100-120 diagonal?). Planning two rows of seating.
Budget is an issue, probably need to stay under 2K for the projector.
While it's primarily for movies, one concern is sports...will either of these have issues with football, racing etc?
This is a first HT for me...can't imagine any would disappoint, but....
Any others besides the 4000 or 8350 I need to have on the radar?
Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're looking for a bigger image, I'd go with the 8350. For the smaller sizes, say less than 106", the AE4000 would be fine.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I cant speak to the Panny but my 8350 has exceeded my expectations in every way


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just sourced an 8350 for my ex-wife's husband and he loves the picture from the unit. It is throwing a 114" picture on a Stewart StudioTek130 and replaced an Ampro 4600 9" CRT and the picture is better than ever in every way except for black level and even that is close. I was truly impressed for the cost of the projector.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would take a look at the Epson 8700ub also.....http://www.visualapex.com/Epson/projector-specifications.asp?for-the=Home-Cinema-8700-UB

Also here is the review...http://www.projectorreviews.com/epson/home-cinema-8700ub/index.php


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

JVC HD250, if you can stretch the budget a little.

Another consideration between the 4000 and 8350 is if you're planning a 2.35:1 screen, and ceiling mounting the projector, 4000 would be easier. The Panny has the ability to save and restore zoom/focus settings to switch between aspect ratios; the 8350 doesn't, and I believe has manual zoom/focus (which would get annoying if ceiling mounted).


----------



## docrings (Oct 20, 2009)

Had the same quandary over the past year, and finally saw a great price on the 8350, and bought it a week ago. Amazing picture in cinema mode on a 110" screen, in a dark HT, projected from 17'. I now have no qualms with not buying the Panny 4000 for the extra $925. Sure it's picture is still great, but that extra money paid for my entire SVS5.1 surround with a monster subwoofer.


----------



## sns (Jan 27, 2008)

docrings said:


> Had the same quandary over the past year, and finally saw a great price on the 8350, and bought it a week ago.


Sounds like a good deal and some further confirmation...where'd you find it for that price?
Thanks!


----------



## odosou (Sep 19, 2010)

I have had the Epson 8350 for about a year. Awesome picture right out of the box. Easy set up with ability to shift image Horizontal and vertical. Projected to 92 inch screen, would like to have had a bigger screen but just not enough room. Purchased from Visual apex and they were a great vendor. I have an Optoma HD 20 that I use for outside (backyard theater) I was debating on those two for my HT system and hands down the epson is a better unit. Optoma works well for outside, but not quite a long enough throw distance, great due to it's small size though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have the Panasonic AE4000 and could not be happier, The auto aspect ratio zoom for 2,35:1 screens is great and the picture quality even in eco mode is amazing.


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

Hmm.. unless you are in a hurry, CEDIA is next week, so should probably take a look before you dive?


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

When I was shopping for projectors I thought the Panasonic AE4000 was basically equivalent in quality to the Epson 8700. I chose the Epson because the projected bulb life was longer (whether that is true is another story) and the 2yr warranty that even covers the bulb.


With all the new projectors coming out, you may be able to find a good deal on these older models


----------



## sns (Jan 27, 2008)

fight4yu said:


> Hmm.. unless you are in a hurry, CEDIA is next week, so should probably take a look before you dive?


I would be pulling the trigger right now, finally (the room is done, save the projector)...but indeed I really would like to know the street price on the AE7000 first, and perhaps someone will come out with something else tempting...
Worst case the 8350 is at a really attractive price point right now...


----------

